# Sage grouse plans?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I saw that the BLM will be implementing their rules on sage grouse soon. I was wondering will these plans completely be scrapped if Rob Bishops amendment on the Defense Bill is passed? Then where are we at square one again? Also is the Forest Service implementing their plans now as well?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

all I know about sage grouse is last year I saw more than the previous 10 years combined. We ran into them everywhere we went in Utah and WY deserts. Places I've never seen sage grouse in my life now have groups running around. Its cool...


-DallanC


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

DallanC said:


> all I know about sage grouse is last year I saw more than the previous 10 years combined. We ran into them everywhere we went in Utah and WY deserts. Places I've never seen sage grouse in my life now have groups running around. Its cool...
> 
> -DallanC


Agreed, I saw quite a few as well. Some see them as just a stupid wild chicken with no significance if they're here or gone, but they are actually a pretty fun bird to watch, and hunt. Last year was the first time I had hunted them and it was pretty fun. Tagged out quickly, but still fun. Got a couple more tags this year, hopefully it works or just as good.


----------

